# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Αλλαγή πατήθρας, τι να κάνω;

## Δευκαλιων

καλησπερα παιδια. σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω την μια πατη8ρα που εχω στο κλουβι του ρινγνεκ μου, αυτη που ειναι πιο ψηλα γιατι ναι μεν βγαινει αλλα μπαινει εξαιρετικα δυσκολα γιατι δν την εχουν κοψει σωστα απτο εργοστασιο και ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη αποτι πρεπει. λεω να βαλω παλι μια ξυλινη αλλα βιδωτη απο φυσικο κλαδι για να μπορω να την βγαζω και να την κα8αριζω χωρις να αναστατωνω το πουλακι τοσο πολυ. πειραζει αν το μηκος της ειναι λιγο μικροτερο και δεν φτανει ως την αλλα ακρη του κλουβιου? οι διαστασεις του κλουβιου ειναι 50 μηκος 42 βα8ος και 78 υψος. 8α η8ελα την γνωμη σας, τι να κανω??? να προχωρησω στην αλλαγη?? ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη αν θα μπορει να στηριξει το βαρος του πουλιου, αν στερεωθει καλα δηλαδη, δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, ισα ισα καλυτερα το φυσικο ξυλο. Εγω εχω βαλει κλαδια απο δεντρο καρυδιας και το αγαπουν πολυ. Μολις το συνηθισαν δε ξανακουμπησαν στα πλαστικα και τα αφαιρεσα στο τελος.

----------


## Δευκαλιων

Αντρεα σευχαριστω για την βοη8εια. η πατη8ρα που αγορασα εχει μεγαλη πεταλουδα στην ακρη και ειναι κανονικη στην διαμετρο για τα ποδια του συγκεκριμενου ειδους.πιστευω οτι δεν 8α υπαρχει 8εμα να ξεβιδωθει. απλως δεν φτανει το μηκος της μεχρι την αλλα ακρη του κλουβιου. δηλαδη η πατη8ρα ειναι γυρω στα 40 εκατοστα και το κλουβι το μηκος του ειναι 50. υπαρχει προβλημα σαυτο?? δν ξερω...

----------

